# Anyone put drop bars on a Specialized Sirrus?



## BoogerPEZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Got pics? Opinions? Gripes?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

BoogerPEZ said:


> Got pics? Opinions? Gripes?


I'm no expert, but doesn't Specialized put drop bars on the Sirrus and calls it the Allez Sport (or vice versa, they put a flat bar on the Allez sport and call it a Sirrus). They are both double butted compact geo. AL frames in Specialized A1 family. I'd have to reference the Geometry charts but it wouldn't shock me to see that they're identical.

Scot


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

BoogerPEZ said:


> Got pics? Opinions? Gripes?


I don't know how the Sirrus is equipped now, but I had an '02 or '03 model, and even if I had put drop bars on it, it'd still have been a relatively heavy road bike with mostly MTB components. It was a good bike for getting me started back into riding after an 8-year layoff, but once I got back into decent shape, it was time for a real road bike.


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Agreed with 633. I just bought a Specialized Sequoia, and the Sirrus weighed a ton more, and was much less comfortable to ride. I hated it with straight bars, I'd hate it with drop bars.

I guess that'd fall under "gripes." 

-Joe


----------

